# Weird dreams from colonoscopy sedation?



## 20417 (Oct 25, 2006)

I woke up during my colonoscopy, and stayed awake in the recovery room. Later that same night, I had dreams of beluga whales. Of course! Bloating, belugas, it all makes sense. Normally, I don't remember my dreams, but this was vivid.Did anyone else have unusual dreams after this procedure?


----------



## nmloffredo (Jun 26, 2013)

I know you posted this a while back but yes, I had strange nightmares that night of the day after my testing. I would think it's from the sedation & pain meds finally wearing off.


----------

